# Eating rocks/pebbles?



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a puppy. He's about 3 months old. In general he's really good at listening and I don't have problems with him that I don't know how to work with.

However, he's also my first puppy.

There are rocks/pebbles EVERYWHERE where we live. 

I watch him like a hawk while we're walking because I noted he has a big interest in rocks. With pebbles, he'll just suck them in and swallow them before I barely have time to notice. With bigger rocks that I notice, I've always been able to pry them out of his mouth before he swallows. :tsk:

I'm concerned because even though I'm watching the best I can, he still managed to eat 6 little ones today. If I accidentally kick one, he'll lunge at it.

Suggestions for how to stop this? Is it just something I have to watch better until he "grows out of it"? Should I spray them with bitter spray and hope it discourages him? 










Cute picture to reward people for visiting.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

you need to not allow it as it can easily accumulate and obstruct.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

That's my goal


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Personally, I would spray the pebbles/rocks with a "nasty" tasting spray. Then teach him to give or drop the rocks/pebbles so that he can get a tasty treat. I would probably do give first, where he has to "spit" the object out into your hand so you can give him a "special" treat (one he only gets for doing this) then progress on to drop it before getting the treat (although if he's more willing to just drop it then just encourage that behavior). By trading something great for the "boring" rock, he'll be less likely to try and scarf it down.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Soda said:


> That's my goal


 That's funny.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

bett said:


> That's funny.


No need to be snarky, she's asking for help.


Celt gave great advice, exchange the rock for a treat and start teaching him 'drop it' and 'leave it'. 
Hopefully he doesnt learn that rock = treat so he starts doing it more.. dogs are clever little beasts. :tongue:


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Celt said:


> By trading something great for the "boring" rock, he'll be less likely to try and scarf it down.


Good thoughts, thanks! I'll head to the pet store today and pick up some new fancy treats and some of that spray (wish my luck he'll love it) and see how it goes


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Ditto
Celt's idea is the exact one I came up with before scrolling down.

Each time you receive a rock, give a treat.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

liquid said:


> Hopefully he doesnt learn that rock = treat so he starts doing it more.. dogs are clever little beasts. :tongue:


Ahaha, I thought about this but I imagine he would understand he gets a treat for giving/letting go of the rock so maybe he'll just start finding them to give to me? Leaving them at my door and on the floor when I step out of the shower. Little rock-gifts.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Work on teaching drop it at home WITHOUT the pebbles 1st. I used this method from KikoPup on youtube. I also reinforced the behavior by capturing the behavior. When capturing the behavior, wait until he drops the toy and reward with "drop it. Yes!" and give treat. Once he becomes really realible on the command, you can start adding in a large rock and start from the very beginning.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's another method I used. I mainly used this method with my dog's ball because she is ball obsessed. I would have 2 tennis balls, she has one, I have one. When I reveil my tennis ball, she drops her tennis ball. Then she gets the one I had. Thus rewarding the behavior. After a few times, I started adding in the command.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

watch him carefully. you mentioned "something he'll grow out of" i think it's something you have train out of him.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fyi- i wasnt being snarky, the op was first. i guess my thoughts werent taken correctly, as i mentioned an obstruction when the poster said the dog gobbles pebbles and rocks.

i dont know if carrying a spray will do a thing if the dog manages to pick them up so fast.(suck them in and swallow them before the poster has a chance to stop it.)


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

bett said:


> i dont know if carrying a spray will do a thing if the dog manages to pick them up so fast.(suck them in and swallow them before the poster has a chance to stop it.)


This method could potentially create a dog who would fear water, spray bottles, walks, pebbles or likely a number of what I listed. I often don't recommend anyone to use these methods because a dog doesn't associate (what we view as) punishments with a certain behavior very well. Especially when the very same punishment is used for all unwanted behavior. It can create a fearful and potentially dangerous dog(some dogs would over react when fearful, just like we do)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Personally I would basket muzzle that dog until the problem is handled. Rocks can cause impaction equaling into a large vet bill. 

Solidify the leave it command, drop it command as well as the bad tasting spray. Sprinkling hot pepper powder on the rocks may help as well.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions everybody! I really appreciate it. I started distracting him with tasty treats when we go by rock-heavy areas. I think an issue I'm having is that I'm not being more fun/interesting than things around him. 



bett said:


> i guess my thoughts werent taken correctly


This is exactly it. Sorry, Bett. I wasn't really trying to be snarky. It seemed to me that you didn't read my post at all since I mentioned that I've been trying to keep him from eating them and your suggestion was to not allow him to eat them. I was not sure how else to respond. :tape: Meant no harm!



superpug said:


> I also reinforced the behavior by capturing the behavior.


This is a great suggestion. To be honest, I never really thought that training could work that way and that he'd relate it. He seems more treat-driven than toy, but if I can find one he really likes the take it/drop it game sounds like a fun option! I think I should also get a clicker for him because I seem to be confusing him a lot using words for everything. 



doggiedad said:


> i think it's something you have train out of him.


I am thinking you're right. Everybody I've talked to in person keeps saying "Don't worry, it's just a lab thing! They eat everything!" One even told me that I didn't have to take rocks away from him because they're harmless. :yuck:



sprocket said:


> Personally I would basket muzzle that dog until the problem is handled.


Good option. Shall look into that  Hoping that


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Some friends of mine had a dog they had to basket muzzle every time she was outside, she'd eat rocks. 

She eventually died from an obstruction, I guess they missed the muzzle once. 

Far better if you can train him out of it. Do not just think that he'll grow out of it. He might, but then again, he might die out of it.



Soda said:


> I watch him like a hawk while we're walking because I noted he has a big interest in rocks. With pebbles, he'll just suck them in and swallow them before I barely have time to notice. With bigger rocks that I notice, I've always been able to pry them out of his mouth before he swallows. .


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

It's going a bit better. I finally got a clicker thingy so we started clicker-training. He still goes for rocks if I'm not keeping his attention, but if I call his name he almost always loses interest in the rocks now and looks to me for a treat/affection. If he does get a rock, once I flick it out of his mouth the drop it + treat keeps him from grabbing it immediately again.

I know I can't look away for a single moment, but it's a start. haha

Thanks all 

EDIT: I haven't seen him successfully eat a rock/pebble since the day before yesterday. There haven't been any in his poo.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

A good solid "focus" and "leave it" will work better IMO then a drop it. you don't want him to even pick them up, because, in order to teach him to drop them-your going to have to wait for him to pick them up, and all it takes is a quick swallow for him to ingest them.

Work at home with a clicker, click and reward everytime he gives you attention without asking him to, when he looks at you reward him, go out around the yard and reward him for looking at you.
if he should focus or look down at the ground for rocks or pebbles, a very quick pop to the lead and a redirection to focus onto you will get his attention back.


Chimera was a rock eater when she was 9-12 weeks. very quick corrections and redirections with treats had the habbit nipped within a a few outings walking on gravel.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm working on "Leave It" indoors, but until then - drop it will have to work. haha
Just started the clicker earlier today and there's been a good deal of improvement.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Soda said:


> I'm working on "Leave It" indoors, but until then - drop it will have to work. haha
> Just started the clicker earlier today and there's been a good deal of improvement.


you can teach leave it on the go, focus should be utilized everywhere, indoors,outdoors, in the car, when feeding,when playing,when walking etc.

I never formally practiced the leave it command, I just used it when I needed it and they caught on easy enough when given a slight correction to redirect them then quickly rewarding the re-focus and ignoreing the thing I want them to leave.

as in, we are out in the front yard learning to heel when a person jogs by and they pull or stop to watch, ill say "leave it" with a slight tug to me, when they look at me I click and quickly reward and go back to working on heeling or playing or walking.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

"leave it" works indoors or outside.



Soda said:


> I'm working on "Leave It" indoors, but until then - drop it will have to work. haha
> Just started the clicker earlier today and there's been a good deal of improvement.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Srry, I meant I was doing this.



superpug said:


> Work on teaching drop it at home WITHOUT the pebbles 1st.


But with leave it. I'm not relying on it around rocks so if he gets one I do this



Celt said:


> drop it before getting the treat (although if he's more willing to just drop it then just encourage that behavior). By trading something great for the "boring" rock, he'll be less likely to try and scarf it down.


He ignored 90% of the rocks on our walk today and the other 10% I was able to do a mild leash correction (with "leave it") and continue the walk. Thanks for all the help. ^^

I do say leave it with the leash correction, I just meant that I'm not sitting outside waiting for him to go for a rock in order to teach him the command.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

He knows "Leave It" now, but chooses not to listen when it comes to rocks anymore. He's become quite unruly on the leash. If there are rocks to eat (pretty much anywhere) he won't walk with us, we have to drag him around. Even treats won't distract him from rocks (and he loves his treats!). If there aren't rocks, he no longer walks correctly. Now he twists, barks, bites, jumps and lunges. He walks perfectly on the leash indoors. 

Took him to the beach. All he did was reach away from me to get rocks. He doesn't mind the water, but can't reach any of the rocks so pulls the entire time to get to the ones on shore.

We plan on going to obedience training, but it hasn't worked with our schedule yet. 
Thinking about trying a head halter for better control, but worry it will be a waste of money since he'll still be able to eat rocks.
Will probably go to a muzzle and hope once he grows up he forgets about his rock lust.

I really hate taking him for walks right now and that isn't good for either of us.

This post is more of a rant than anything, I guess.

:frusty:


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I could see the head halter causing more issues. Lots of head thrashing can create neck issues. If you don't yet, I'd walk him in a harness to keep this behavior from damaging his neck. Is there ANYWHERE in your area that doesn't have rocks??? If so, take him to that area and start working on heel work. Lots of "watch me"s, sits, lay downs, and any other tricks to off in the heel position. Then you can start slowly working towards the area with rocks. Really working to keep his attention and making yourself more interesting than those rocks. 1st time he gives you difficulty on giving you attention, move further away. He has a threshold, remain aware of it. Stay strong and patient, it'll get better.


----------

